

Any good ideas? - outofideas

Hi,<p>I am a 27 year old developer who left my well-paid Wall Street job about 2 years back.<p>At that time, Social + Location based + Mobile (Solomo) apps were the trend. I built one and it did not receive much traction and $0 revenue.<p>I have built a 4 member team of one co-founder and two freshers and all of us are very good developers.<p>2 years down the line I am still passionate about technology &#38; entrepreneurship. I want to create a product that can really make this world better. Making money is also an important aspect to make sure that the product is sustainable.<p>Right now I am out of ideas and I fear I might have to shut down my startup and go back to the 9-5 job life that I really don't want to.<p>If you have some good, interesting ideas that you don't have enough time to work on, please suggest.<p>Thanks in advance. Appreciate your help.
======
beshrkayali
I'm not an iOS developer, but I've always wanted something like a location-
based social notification emergency app/service.

Background: social tools are being used by activists world wide to spread the
word or share ideas. Journalists are also using these services to report news
very quickly and from the location of the event.

The idea is to build an emergency-type social notification tool that would
notify the world when a journalist or an activist is under a threat.

A usage scenario: a journalist went undercover to a hot area (like Syria).
They would use the service/app to create an emergency situation (before they
go) in which they specify where they're going, how long it should take, and a
notifier & an action, like (If I don't tweet in 1 hour then let the world know
that I'm in danger). The notifier could be anything from FS checkin, tweet, FB
post, instagram photo, etc. and the action could have multiple options like
tweet something, send a DM to someone, or something like that.

------
outofideas
Other alternative is that we can start consulting.

We are very good at building highly scalable Ruby on Rails, iOS & Android
apps.

So, please let us know.

